

Show HN: My brothers first android game - johapers

My brother is trying to rewamp his career into that of an independent game developer. This is his first attempt at an Android game. Any critique or advice for improvements are highly welcome!
======
johapers
URL:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.remarc.marble&...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.remarc.marble&feature=search_result)

------
roblund
Nice simple controls. Game-play is fun pretty fun. I think no matter the game
people will always say it is either too easy or too hard, so don't get
discouraged.

~~~
johapers
I will be sure to let him know!

------
Geee
Pretty nice little game, not much to play though, and gets too difficult
pretty fast.

~~~
johapers
Gotcha

